
Ask Ethan: How Does Quantum Physics Make Levitation Possible? - evo_9
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/12/08/ask-ethan-does-quantum-weirdness-make-levitation-possible/
======
gus_massa
I know that the official rule is to use the original title as submitted here,
but this is linkbatly. My unofficial alternative title is "Levitation of
superconductors in magnetic fields".

